# pc fährt nicht richtig runter mit usb-hub (aktiv)...



## ultramann (25. Juni 2009)

*pc fährt nicht richtig runter mit usb-hub (aktiv)...*

hab n usb-hub mit netzteil. wenn der hub angeschlossen is, und ich will den pc runter fahren, fährt er zwar runter, aber die lüfter laufen weiter und vorne leuchtet die grüne lampe trotzdem weiter. wenn ich die stromversorgung vom hub trenne, gehen die lampen aus. den pc kann ich dann aber auch nich mehr hochfahren, ich muss den pc einmal komplett vom strom trennen. hersteller meint, ich soll ma im bios gucken, obs da ne einstellung gibt. hab bisher noch nix gefunden. was man da enistellen soll, konnte man mir am telefon aber auch nich sagen :/ diese S1/S3-einstellung für stromsparmodus (oder so) bringt nix <.< 

habt ihr ne idee?

isn 7facher hub und n mainboard mit nem amd 2600+


----------



## kelevra (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: pc fährt nicht richtig runter mit usb-hub (aktiv)...*

wäre gut zu wissen was für ein Mainboard genau du nutzt.


----------



## ultramann (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: pc fährt nicht richtig runter mit usb-hub (aktiv)...*

is nich mein pc, keine ahnung, was da fürn mainboard drin is^^ isn fujitsu siemens glaub ich.


----------



## fpsJunkie (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: pc fährt nicht richtig runter mit usb-hub (aktiv)...*

ich hatte sowas auch mal mit so einem - kann man nicht als Mainboard bezeichnen - teil.
der hub hatte irgendwie zuviel saft und hat mir das board gekillt. ich würds zurückgeben.


----------

